# Swiss tolls



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi there 
we are hoping to go to les gets 19th dec and im being told that if you go threw swiss you now cant buy a 10 day vignette last yr i paid 18 euros mine is 4.25 tons . you now have to pay 30 euros for a 12mth vig. is this correct thanks tude


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tude

I think the under 3.5 ton vignette is the one you're referring to - that is for a 13 month period (Jan 1 to JAn 31 next year); for vehicles over 3.5 tions it's the special rate per period


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

Over 3500 kg, and you need a different type of toll permit.

As far as I am aware, this costs....

1) 3.25 CHF (Swiss Francs) per day. 
2) You can choose an option to have 10 days worth of travel (32.50 CHF) within a 12 monh period. 
3) The minimum charge is 25 CHF.

Therefore, option 2 is the way to go.

In doing option 2, there are ten boxes on the form. You simply fill in one box for the date of your journey. This form is likely to be checked at the border point.

You can buy these forms at the border.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss motorway*

This link explains the under 3500kg proceedure.

Russell

http://www.autobahnen.ch/index.php?lg=001&page=014

Edit - the link below refers to motorhomes over 3500 kg.

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_privat/informationen/00421/01659/01671/index.html?lang=en


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

For further reference, here is a reply from the Swiss toll department. I wanted the check the price as I had heard a whisper that motorhomes were going to be charged the same as lorries. Anyway, it seems that - at present - the whisper was incorrect.

Here is a copy of the reply to the toll office. I basically asked the price for a 5000kg motorhome...

Dear Sir

You must pay a heavy vehicle fee of 3.25 CHF per day. Minimum tax is 25 CHF. You can also get a 10day-ticket for 32.50 CHF, which allows you freely to choose 10 days within one year. Tax must be paid directly at the border.

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_privat/informationen/02262/02263/index.html?lang=en

Kind regards Roger Hafner
Zollexperte Eidgenössisches Finanzdepartement 
EFDEidgenössische Zollverwaltung 
EZVOberzolldirektionSektion Fahrzeuge und Strassenverkehrsabgaben Monbijoustrasse 40, 3003 BernTel +41 31 322 59 88 +41 31 322 59 88Fax +41 31 323 30

www.ezv.admin.ch


----------

